# I've made some motorhome videos on youtube.. :)



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Recently I watched a video on youtube that showed how to fit a swivel seat base in a Fiat motorhome. Inspired by it I had a go myself and fitted one...
So I was thinking this "medium" could really help motorhomers by showing how to do jobs or even videos of trips, parking places etc..

I'm no expert but with a cheap SD camera off ebay (£80) and microsoft movie maker.. Here is my very first attempt.. Who knowns it may help someone, somewhere....

Ferry terminal Dover.

UPDATE.. Now done 4 films, click on the "more from" link at the right of the video screen.


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi Tonka
Having never been fortunate enough to have gone through Dover with a vehicle, that was OK. Only one criticism, you should have kept the camera running for the leaving the ferry at Calais.

Bill


----------



## yellowdog (Sep 16, 2007)

Excellent video,We just love going to Dover to catch a ferry it always makes us feel that this is where our holidays really begin.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Minerva said:


> Hi Tonka
> Having never been fortunate enough to have gone through Dover with a vehicle, that was OK. Only one criticism, you should have kept the camera running for the leaving the ferry at Calais.
> 
> Bill


Guess whats next...... !!!! Leavin the ferry at Calais..  
I have some footage of arriving and parking at Disneyland Paris to try as well.. You read all these tips on MHF just thought a video may be even more help to newbies and first timers..


----------



## Ecosse (Feb 6, 2006)

Well done tonka very professional! Very handy for first timers nervous about their first crossing to France.Is there more to come?

mike


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Movie*

 Ciao Tonka and thanks. That will be very useful to anybody making their first trip. For me a wonderful reminder of the dozens of times I've been there in the past. With the N D truck in front of me, felt like I was on the road again.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Well done


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Very informative, thanks.

Also amazing quality video...never realised how good those SD camcorders were 8O


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Ecosse said:


> Well done tonka very professional! Very handy for first timers nervous about their first crossing to France.Is there more to come?
> 
> mike


Yepp.. I have just added 2 more...
This one is now live.. Inside the ferry
the other should be live soon....


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We now need a video section/resource for 'Arriving and Departing' at various ports etc.

Well done Tonka.....what have you started


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Tonka

Great Video. I hope you were not driving :roll: Looking forward to the rest of the series. Love U tube amazed at what you can find on it.

Sonja


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

EJB said:


> ....what have you started


   
Heres my last one (for now) Calais

Who's gonna be the first to start the "making of " series..
How to make the bed, the tea etc...

Oh well, kept me out of trouble for a night..


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Hi Tonka,
3 really good, imformative videos for motorhomers who worry about venturing abroad,
Well done


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Well Tonka, the only one you still need is finding / arriving at the Calais Aire or overnight parking at the terminal  .

Good informative videos those for ferry virgins, well done


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Blimey ........ Just as well the truck didn't make an emergency stop ... the van in front of you would have been squashed flat !!!!

You do drive a wee bit 'tail-gateing-ish' old fella !

Good vid though for such a small price lay out ....


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Liked it very much, I've only ever gone to Dover in my artic, so it was nice to see how other people do it...the warning about foreign lorries was a good idea, its actually a good idea to watch out for ALL lorries as they are often 'running' for the boat as we say....that means flat out till you get on the harbour.....!!

Looking forward to your next video on 'bonking on the overcab bunk'...should turn out like a carry on film I fink!!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Great job Tonka

For us novices who are not yet used to driving our 'beasts' it's actually surprising reassuring to see these videos and realise there's nothing really 'scary' about driving them in unusual places.
Well done.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Can we request commissions? I suggest "Confessions of a motorhomer" 

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant idea and ditto video.

The possibilities are endless - go for it !

What about a MHF video section ?

G


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Gixer-Mark said:


> Blimey ........ Just as well the truck didn't make an emergency stop ... the van in front of you would have been squashed flat !!!!
> 
> You do drive a wee bit 'tail-gateing-ish' old fella !


NO... That's just the zoom on the camera making it look that way.. 

Cheers all for the feedback...


----------



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice one Tonka very helpful for us as it will be our first time,you got  a steady hand,thanks Matt


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

That was really good. Although we've done it a number of times, it's nice to see the videos and remind ourselves of happy holidays 

Well done!

In the first and third videos, was the camera hand held, or did you use a screen mount?

Gerald


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

well done, the first time we went we had no idea what to do, they will make it a lot easier for first timers.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Of course you can already post videos into posts directly

grab the embed code on YouTube and paste it into your post and you will see the vid as shown below


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> In the first and third videos, was the camera hand held, or did you use a screen mount?
> 
> Gerald


I had a small sucker mount for no's 1,3 and 4. Althought it did not hold on the dash I just clipped it under that paper holder on the dash of the old style fiat. The sd camera was very light so seemed to hold quiet well.

No 2 was done handheld.. I had it all ready to record going up the ramp onto the ferry but realised at the last minute that the camera was still on pause !!! Doh.....


----------



## Ecosse (Feb 6, 2006)

Tonka...is that a shot from one of your new films on your avatar?....scene 1 : car smashes into side of motorhome !  

mike


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Youtube videos*

 Ciao Tonka, thanks, I enjoyed all that. Just one question from a technophobe. What is an SD camera?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just been re-reading Pusser's travels ( as I do when feeling fed up) and reckon that the first person to make a _How to Use A Borne _ video could make a fortune selling the rights.

(Even the thought of the waste emtying bit on the RV film makes me laugh)

G


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I thought the videos were fantastic and very well edited. For those who have not travelled the video will be very helpful. Disney looked good apart from the weather.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Youtube videos*



eddied said:


> Ciao Tonka, thanks, I enjoyed all that. Just one question from a technophobe. What is an SD camera?
> saluti,
> eddied


It means it uses a SD memory card to save the video footage, instead of a tape... I'm not very techno on cameras and bought this as it's smaller to carry and you can download onto your PC almost instant..
This is what I got
Panasonic sdr s15
New there around £169, got mine used off ebay for £80..

*gelathae* - Yep weather was poor, rained most of day. Not good with a 2 and 4 year old to occupy.. Compensation was that next day we headed for Spain and went to Port Aventura near Salou.. Weather there was great..


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well done Tonka, I liked the porn music, maybe a voice over would work well too, do you have any plans for doing any instructional videos, maybe how to do a service, change a tyre, the list could be endless, I'm sure there'll be many more suggestions.

Kev.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I liked the porn music, maybe a voice over would work well too,
> Kev.


  
1. I dont know what films your watching but they cant be that good if you remember the music track !!! Anyway that's all I could find as freebies..

2. Voice over.. Not with my Brummie accent. "Yo ay herd me spek"..


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't be that bad.

Kev.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Excellent Tonka :!: 

Suffering severe withdrawal symptoms now though :!:


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*film*

Excellent .Really helpful Tonka.

What about a video on how to use the water/ waste facilities on a French aire/ German Stellplatz.................

No close ups of any toilet spillage please... :roll:


----------

